# Possible Pregnancy of 4 month old Holland Lop doe



## Rylee (Mar 3, 2015)

During the week of February 15, 2015 I was on crutches and could not be in my rabbitry every day (Small with two breeding age does, one breeding age buck, and one 4 month old doe (born November 1, 2014). My boyfriend was helping me out by doing chores and at some point during that week (I'm thinking Feb 16) he found my buck in the cage with my 4 month old doe. Freak accident, the buck chewed out of his cage through the floor of my does cage and hopped up through the hole (my theory). I was in shock, but assumed that she would not have allowed him to breed her/she would not yet be fertile as she was still under 4 months at the time (she was supposed to get bred at 6 months to a different buck). 

Now here we are approximately 2 weeks later and I'm concerned she might have allowed/taken. Her temperament has changed slightly and she seems more territorial of her repaired cage. Buck has been moved to a completely wire cage for his unruly actions. 

My question is will she even be able to kindle? I believe shes sitting at about 3 lbs currently give or take a few ounces. I would never allow a doe that young to breed, is there a way to terminate her possible pregnancy? If there is no termination method should I induce her at 28 days from Feb 16 with Oxytocin and hope the kits are not already too large? Any help would be greatly appreciated as my number one priority is the survival and health of the doe with the interest of keeping her breeding potential.


----------



## majorv (Mar 3, 2015)

Unless you know for a fact that she is pregnant I, personally, wouldn't give her oxytocin. Do you know how to palpate, or do you know anyone else who can? Two weeks is the optimal time to do this.


----------



## Rylee (Mar 3, 2015)

I was only considering oxytocin at the estimated 28th day of a confirmed pregnancy (which I will probably confirm through observation). I do know how to palpate, not to say I am the best at it. I did not feel any "marbles." For example: I had two does expecting as well one that gave birth this last weekend and one that is due this weekend. The first I did not feel anything during palpation, but under observation I knew she was pregnant the week before she was due. The other I felt the "marbles" during palpation and then confirmed she was due under observation this last week. So I'd say I'm likely to make mistakes based on palpation. I do not know anyone close that could double check me other than a vet either.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 3, 2015)

I suppose it's the old "time will tell" the behavioral changes could also be attributed to reaching sexual maturity.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi! I was one of the rabbitry moderators a few years ago and I used to breed lionheads and hollands along with flemish giants (not together!). 

If your doe is 3 pounds, she should be able to deliver ok as I've seen and heard of smaller rabbits (smaller breeds) being able to deliver and being somewhat familiar with the size of the babies of say a Nethie vs. a holland lop or lionhead - not a huge difference. My only concern would be if she were to only have one kit...but even that I wouldn't worry too much.

I think there is more danger to you trying to induce her with oxy on day 28 (unless you were going to have a vet do this? That would be different).

Her behavior changes could be due to more than just a pregnancy. If he tried to breed her - she could have a false pregnancy and think she's pregnant which would change her temperament and personality and possibly even eating habits, etc. 

She could also be reaching sexual maturity and just going through a teenage phase where she's gonna be a little snot. Boy my hollands and my lionheads could be affectionate teens or they could be mean nasty little brats....it just depended.

Four months isn't great for a breeding age....but she's an ok size. Just keep an eye on her - remember - even if she nests and pulls fur - it could well be a false pregnancy.

I once had a doe get pregnant and 5 months...sorta the same situation. She turned out to be one of the best mamas I ever had.

Good luck. I think somewhere here on the forum we should have some information about what to watch for when it comes time to kindle.

Peg


----------



## Rylee (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone so much! I hope shes just being a little snot or at least in a false pregnancy. Wont be using oxytocin . I feel so bad that that happened to her, shes way too young. But we will make the best of the situation and just keep a close eye on her. I have never had a doe have complications with kindling until this last weekend, she had one very large kit, and I think it would be helpful to have a thread of the difficulties everyone have had and what they did or wish they had done. It is hard to find information on this subject because most kindle during the night.


----------

